# Erie, PA and Elmer, NJ - Slot Car shop?



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Any good slot car or hobby shop nearby those two places (Erie, PA and Elmer NJ)?? Let me know please. 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Hi, I found 3 of them / on-line search*

Maxwell's Hobby Shop ******'s Hobbies Hobby Universe,Inc.
5014 Station Rd. 3008 Buffalo Rd. 4427 West Ridge Rd.
Erie PA. 16510 Erie PA. 16510 Erie PA. 16506
(814) 899-1821 (814) 899-9436 (814) 833-4862

( I hope this help's )


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Where in sam Hell is Elmer , NJ............me and Swamper Gene are in Slatington, Pa..........near Allentown..............will you be passing thru here?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> Where in sam Hell is Elmer , NJ............me and Swamper Gene are in Slatington, Pa..........near Allentown..............will you be passing thru here?


Ed - yeah thats where my sister lives, i was born at palmerton, pa.. my parents live in tamaqua, pa. i know allentown well and havent had time to stop by there for last 2 years. i dont get along with my brother in law. ahh... last time i saw him i put him in hostipal. lucky me i didnt get charged or jailed. 

i was just wondering if there is any cool slot car/hobby store near erie, pa and elmer, NJ. Elmer , NJ is like 2 hrs away from baltimore, MD .. I m going camping there with friends. i never been there either!!

Wes


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Elmer NJ is about 30 miles south of Philadelphia. If you grew up in South Philly and migrated to the NJ burbs like me and most everyone else in South Philly eventually does, Elmer is one of those places still far enough into NJ that you know it as "the sticks".


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

WesJY,

As far as Hobby stores I would say Bob's Hobbies' in Pitman and their a AAA Hobbies in Magnolia on the white horse pike if you're looking for cars. AAA Hobbies are really good because they're a distributor for Auto World. Now as fars as parts depending on what you're looking for Rabbit Racing is right in West Berlin/ Winslow NJ, a bit farther away is DCM they're in Hamilton Square, NJ. That's exit 63 off of 295 (about 1 hour 15 minute ride for me but I've driven farther for the pursuit of happiness). We need to hook up, I'm in Woodstown.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

sjracer said:


> WesJY,
> 
> As far as Hobby stores I would say Bob's Hobbies' in Pitman and their a AAA Hobbies in Magnolia on the white horse pike if you're looking for cars. AAA Hobbies are really good because they're a distributor for Auto World. Now as fars as parts depending on what you're looking for Rabbit Racing is right in West Berlin/ Winslow NJ, a bit farther away is DCM they're in Hamilton Square, NJ. That's exit 63 off of 295 (about 1 hour 15 minute ride for me but I've driven farther for the pursuit of happiness). We need to hook up, I'm in Woodstown.


thanks for the info. i ll get back to you when i go. (it ll be late july) 

Wes


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

Hobby Universe in Erie has installed a big 4 lane Scalextic track in the back room. Great layout and owner is a great guy.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

joeslotcar said:


> Hobby Universe in Erie has installed a big 4 lane Scalextic track in the back room. Great layout and owner is a great guy.


1/32? 

Wes


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

yeah. 1:32. 
It's about 100 ft lap length


----------

